

Show HN: Mashing up Hacker News headlines with Upworthy, Buzzfeed, and TMZ - wilg
http://headline-generator.herokuapp.com/

======
wilg
I stole the awesome headline generator made by gamegoblin yesterday
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815282))
and added mashups and built-in voting. (And Bootstrap!)

Some examples:

\- Your Grandma Might Have Lied About Having CS Degree

\- Stop validating Email Addresses With Your Mediocre Action Movie

\- My Latte Is Worth More Than The Entire Life Experience CAUGHT On Film In
Under 4 Minutes Or Less

\- Google+ Can Now Legally Marry

\- The Most Meaningful Moments In Ryan Gosling’s 33 Years On A Corporate
programmer Salary

